# Help detect CPU Temp



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

My system MB EVGA780 SLI
CPU Q6600
GPU 8800 GTS 320mb
MEM 2x2-6400 corsair 4gs'
power supply Thermaltake 750
I have used the software that put 4 temp. indicater down by the time and I'll be danmed I can't remember. I do remember that I had to apply it twice because of the quad core. Can someone help me with this again. 
nautilus 500 cooling system works awsome but I would rather be safe and know my limitations or when I am heading toward them. Thank you and your responce is most apreciated.Joi


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I do believe you're looking for Motherboard Monitor 5:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Motherboard-Monitor.shtml


----------



## joeitalo (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------

